# Countyline Wood Splitter 25-ton



## Bwhunter85 (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking for input on this splitter.  Anyone have similar splitter?  I think 25-ton will be enough tonnage for what I am looking for.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-25-ton-log-splitter?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Jazzberry (Oct 11, 2016)

It little brother (22 ton) has probably the best reviews of any splitter but its bigger brothers don't have as good reviews. Be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## lindnova (Oct 11, 2016)

It is a new size for them, similar to the 22 in same engine, but some more steel in the beam and larger pump.  Same cycle time as the 22.

25 ton will be plenty.  My 22 tn goes through everything.  Tough wood is slower in 2nd stage but a smaller splitter is easier to maneuver and store.  If I was a business I may get a larger one, but for us homeowners the 22 or 25 ton are just right.


----------



## StihlKicking (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know what the price of either of these are now. That said I'm part owner in a 27 ton Troy built and have access to a 22 ton county line. I've also ran a 32 ton husky. My opinion is that spending money for anything bigger than 22 ton is a waste. I would buy which ever is cheapest. The 22 ton has split everything I have ever put under it so has the 27 and 32. We're talking some pretty gnarly southern hard wood. 3 foot knotty elm rounds cut to 24" in length aren't much of a challenge for the 22 ton. Same goes for oak, hickory, locust ect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidmc (Oct 15, 2016)

I got one of these a few weeks ago, haven't used it a lot but like it so far.
This one has a 4 1/2" cylinder as opposed to a 4" on the 22 ton.
This one would be a good choice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Oct 15, 2016)

I have the 22 ton Huskee (Speeco). Just got done splitting up about 3 cords of maple with it. I love it and wouldn't want anything heavier to lug around or bigger to store. It's split up everything I ask it to.


----------



## Jazzberry (Oct 15, 2016)

My son and I have been splitting oak for four straight days now with our (Speeco) County Line 22. It had been cut into pieces 4 years ago and left in a couple huge piles. Super hard very dark all oak wood. Didn't have a single piece the 22 couldn't go through on the first try.


----------



## ctswf (Nov 7, 2016)

I think they might color coordinate them, the different size splitters are usually a different color for most companies right?

That being said, the countyline 25 is yellow just like the 22. The 22 is now listed as clearance so perhaps the 25 is its replacement.

The 22 is really great. Just split a 36in oak trunk with it yesterday. currently the 22 and 25 are both listed for $999 at tractor supply. Last year i bought the 22 for $850 or $899 i forget, but they had a black friday sale, so a temp price drop could be right around the corner again now


----------



## FishHarder (Nov 8, 2016)

I have the 22 ton and I love it.  Change the oil after the first use though. Save the crank from all the beginners shards from break in.  But I do cherry ash Maple and black walnut great.  Sometimes doesn't like the cherry, but I just gotta ramp the motor up and she does the trick. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 15, 2017)

Does anyone know who makes the newest model Countyline splitter?  I just bought a 2018 model and contacted Speeco about a log catcher for it... they responded that they don't make the 2018 Countyline...?  This is the one that I bought.  Curious who makes it and why TSC stopped dealing with Speeco...

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-25-ton-log-splitter-126151799--1


----------



## Jazzberry (Nov 15, 2017)

County Line is Speeco
Just checked the ad you posted and it shows the Countyline (speeco) 25 ton and a log catcher for it. Read the questions.


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 15, 2017)

I contacted Speeco, they advised me that they don't make the new 2018 model.  

On edit, I confirmed that YTL is the manufacturer of the 2018 Countyline log splitters, it is no longer made by Speeco.  It looks the same, it just has a slightly larger hydraulic pump and slightly faster cycle time of 11.5 seconds.

So far, so good.  Its our first splitter and we love it so far!  I've split wood at my dads, my father in laws, and some neighbors.  We don't have any to split right now, but are having a blast using it!  Its such a difference when you own the splitter and you aren't racing to get as much done in 4 hours as possible.  Its fun and relaxing when you can take your time and split!  I wish we'd have bought this years ago


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 24, 2017)

Just got back from my local TSC.  25 ton Countyline is $799 through Sunday for Black Friday special.  Thought that was a great price if anyone is in the market!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 24, 2017)

11.5 second cycle time for a 26 inch beam is 2.2 inches per second- woo-wee


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 24, 2017)

spoon059 said:


> Just got back from my local TSC.  25 ton Countyline is $799 through Sunday for Black Friday special.  Thought that was a great price if anyone is in the market!



I am quite surprised there aren't any videos yet.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 24, 2017)

Bwhunter85 said:


> Looking for input on this splitter.  Anyone have similar splitter?  I think 25-ton will be enough tonnage for what I am looking for.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-25-ton-log-splitter?cm_vc=-10005



It seems TSC is offering 2 models. The one you inquire about is NOT the new for 2017/18 FAST model with 11.5 seconds cycle time, AND yours is $200 more. I suggest you get the FAST model for $799- ends tomorrow. Then try it out and post a video if you can.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-25-ton-log-splitter-126151799--1


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 24, 2017)

Biggest visual differences in the new 25 ton and the older 22 ton we have is the tongue and the jackstand. The tongue appears to be more than sheetmetal now and the jackstand appears heavier is now spring loaded. The jackstand has always been our biggest complaint on the 22 ton, it's thin and weak.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 24, 2017)

IMO I'd stick with one made by Speeco; a lot of guys on here run then and they are a sound design. I have the 22 ton Hukee (Speeco) and have only had a couple of occasions when it just wouldn't split the log. Both times where the stump end of huge gnarly Cherry and Ash trees.  They are easy on fuel and start reliably. cycle time is not a factor for me, I don't see splitting wood as a speed event. Just my $.02

After looking at the ad for the 25T model, first thing I noticed is the location of the engine. Not a fan, logs will land on it, and break things, it's just a matter of time. I'd stick with the 22 or similar layout.


----------



## beatlefan (Nov 25, 2017)

Bwhunter85 said:


> Looking for input on this splitter.  Anyone have similar splitter?  I think 25-ton will be enough tonnage for what I am looking for.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-25-ton-log-splitter?cm_vc=-10005


I have this exact splitter. There have been a lot of improvements over the previous model. I bought it at TSC and they still had the older version in stock. It was easy to do a  Direct comparison to the older Speeco model, as they were side by side. 

There was no comparison, however.  Newer model is made from heavier steel, has a beefier stand and a much faster cycle time. 

I love mine.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 25, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> .... After looking at the ad for the 25T model, first thing I noticed is the location of the engine. Not a fan, logs will land on it, and break things, it's just a matter of time. I'd stick with the 22 or similar layout.



Can you expound on this view? I do not see the difference, the designs are both vulnerable. The TSC design has the engine on the opposite side of the beam and away from the operator.


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 25, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> After looking at the ad for the 25T model, first thing I noticed is the location of the engine. Not a fan, logs will land on it, and break things, it's just a matter of time. I'd stick with the 22 or similar layout.



So, like I said I bought the new one because that is what my local TSC had and it had the larger cylinder and faster cycle time.  I found out AFTER the fact that it is not made by Speeco.  I can tell you that I inspected both the Speeco and the YTL and they use the same Kohler engine and its placed in the same exact place.  If a log would hit the engine with the Speeco model, it'll hit the engine with the YTL model.  Both engines are placed slightly behind the wedge.

They both have the same exact warranty as well.  The only mechanical differences between the two could be the cylinder themselves, as I am not sure who manufacturers the actual hydraulic cylinder for either model.  They are both full beam design, both utilize the same style of hydraulic hoses.  I cannot remember what style of hose clamp is used on the Speeco models, but the YTL uses band clamps that appear less likely to leak.  I've used mine for about 4 or 5 hours so far and it has been great.  Went through some very stringy hickory and walnut that didn't split so much as it ripped apart.  The splitter went through it with ease.  Tough splits of crotch pieces were very easy as well.

Time will tell if this splitter lives up to the reputation that Speeco developed, but TSC thinks that it will, hence the pretty long warranty.  Like I said... mechanically it is almost identical to the Speeco with the engine and hydraulic pump.  And for $200 cheaper, not a bad deal!  Heck, if it craps out in 5 years, it will still cost less than $160 a year... roughly the cost of renting 2 days a year.


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 25, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Can you expound on this view? I do not see the difference, the designs are both vulnerable. The TSC design has the engine on the opposite side of the beam and away from the operator.


I'm waiting for the YTL log catcher to be available.  I saw one mounted on the 35 ton today, looks awesome and looks like it will prevent any wayward splits that might want to take an unusual tumble towards the engine.  No different than the Speeco version, based upon what I have seen.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 25, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Can you expound on this view? I do not see the difference, the designs are both vulnerable. The TSC design has the engine on the opposite side of the beam and away from the operator.



It is just my opinion that the newer design is more vulnerable to engine damage. With my *older* TSC design the engine is on the same side of the splitter as I am, as you stated; any log that wants to roll off the splitter would have to roll/fall through my body to get to the engine, and it's never happened. Before I added a log catcher, I would routinely have logs hit the tire and hydraulic tank on the side opposite from me, where the engine gas tank now resides on the newer designs. After I added a log catcher this didn't happen nearly as much, but it does still happen, especially when a hard splitting log suddenly explodes apart. If a large half round where to hit the gas tank, it could cause damage. It's no different than some of the old Troybilt Horse model rototillers, with the exposed carbs. They finally had to put a cage around it so people would stop snapping them off, usually when putting them back into the garage.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 25, 2017)

spoon059 said:


> So, like I said I bought the new one because that is what my local TSC had and it had the larger cylinder and faster cycle time.  I found out AFTER the fact that it is not made by Speeco.  I can tell you that I inspected both the Speeco and the YTL and they use the same Kohler engine and its placed in the same exact place.  If a log would hit the engine with the Speeco model, it'll hit the engine with the YTL model.  Both engines are placed slightly behind the wedge.
> 
> They both have the same exact warranty as well.  The only mechanical differences between the two could be the cylinder themselves, as I am not sure who manufacturers the actual hydraulic cylinder for either model.  They are both full beam design, both utilize the same style of hydraulic hoses.  I cannot remember what style of hose clamp is used on the Speeco models, but the YTL uses band clamps that appear less likely to leak.  I've used mine for about 4 or 5 hours so far and it has been great.  Went through some very stringy hickory and walnut that didn't split so much as it ripped apart.  The splitter went through it with ease.  Tough splits of crotch pieces were very easy as well.
> 
> Time will tell if this splitter lives up to the reputation that Speeco developed, but TSC thinks that it will, hence the pretty long warranty.  Like I said... mechanically it is almost identical to the Speeco with the engine and hydraulic pump.  And for $200 cheaper, not a bad deal!  Heck, if it craps out in 5 years, it will still cost less than $160 a year... roughly the cost of renting 2 days a year.



Please don't take my opinion as criticism of your new splitter, that was not my intent. Speeco makes good splitters, as do many others. Wood splitters are really a very simple machine. If it were my splitter, I would look for a log catcher, like you are doing, because splits will pop that way from time to time, like I said usually during a hard split where the one piece will pop off the splitter. If they don't come out with a catcher for yours, which would surprise me, I'd look at making one, or a guard for your engine. A cracked fuel tank and a hot muffler are a bad combo. See my post above to see my old design.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 26, 2017)

I just checked the store link and it appears the splitter is still on sale, wince, I might have to drive down there and get one. As someone once said about the possibility of equipment breaking down, cringe, "Two is one and one is none".


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> Please don't take my opinion as criticism of your new splitter, that was not my intent. Speeco makes good splitters, as do many others. Wood splitters are really a very simple machine. If it were my splitter, I would look for a log catcher, like you are doing, because splits will pop that way from time to time, like I said usually during a hard split where the one piece will pop off the splitter. If they don't come out with a catcher for yours, which would surprise me, I'd look at making one, or a guard for your engine. A cracked fuel tank and a hot muffler are a bad combo. See my post above to see my old design.


No worries brother!  I was just stating that there appears to be no difference between the 2016 Speeco Countyline and the 2017 YTL Countyline when it comes to engine model and placement, that's all.  Given the opportunity, I would love to have a new old stock that is virtually bulletproof!  I'm slightly nervous about having the first version of the YTL Countyline, no doubt, but when I compare to the last Speeco, I think they are pretty similar.  

For the price, its pretty darn hard to beat


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 26, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I just checked the store link and it appears the splitter is still on sale, wince, I might have to drive down there and get one. As someone once said about the possibility of equipment breaking down, cringe, "Two is one and one is none".


Yup, its there till today.  My local TSC was sold out, but it appears that price is still valid online through today.  I believe with free shipping to the store.  I see used 22 and 25 ton splitters selling for more than this on Craigslist every day.  I was partially tempted to buy a couple "extras" and sell them on Craigslist to recoup my money

HAPPY SPLITTING EVERYONE!  I'm getting anxious to get some more rounds so I can keep working this sucker


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 26, 2017)

spoon059 said:


> Yup, its there till today.  My local TSC was sold out, but it appears that price is still valid online through today.  I believe with free shipping to the store.  I see used 22 and 25 ton splitters selling for more than this on Craigslist every day.  I was partially tempted to buy a couple "extras" and sell them on Craigslist to recoup my money
> 
> HAPPY SPLITTING EVERYONE!  I'm getting anxious to get some more rounds so I can keep working this sucker



First years always make me nervous also. As far as price goes, I know! In my area, CL has 1978 3 point units (10 tons?) for $4-600 and used CL & DH for $1k or more, & NT for even more. I'm thinking maybe I should pick one up just to have-see?, or to mod with a lift/table, etc..


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 26, 2017)

spoon059 said:


> No worries brother!  I was just stating that there appears to be no difference between the 2016 Speeco Countyline and the 2017 YTL Countyline when it comes to engine model and placement, that's all.  Given the opportunity, I would love to have a new old stock that is virtually bulletproof!  I'm slightly nervous about having the first version of the YTL Countyline, no doubt, but when I compare to the last Speeco, I think they are pretty similar.
> 
> For the price, its pretty darn hard to beat



You've got that right, I believe that is less than I paid for my splitter about 5 years ago!!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 26, 2017)

spoon059 said:


> Yup, its there till today.  My local TSC was sold out, but it appears that price is still valid online through today.  ......
> 
> HAPPY SPLITTING EVERYONE!  I'm getting anxious to get some more rounds so I can keep working this sucker



Lol..., is there any possibility of you making a video? You would be the first to produce a video if you did, grimace.


----------



## spoon059 (Nov 26, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Lol..., is there any possibility of you making a video? You would be the first to produce a video if you did, grimace.


When I get more rounds, I will.  My friend is supposed to be taking down a MASSIVE oak tree in the next month or two.  Once it's down I'll split some of the bigger pieces and the crotch pieces to show how it handles.  Thus far I have been very impressed... it's motored right through everything I've thrown at it!


----------



## Berl2169 (Mar 10, 2018)

Anything new on this splitter? Considering buying one....sucks cuz I can’t wait till next Black Friday for the sale but hard to beat the warranty. Find out which log rack fits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 10, 2018)

Last year, at Black Friday, I think it was seven nine nine and that was hard to beat.

I did see one YouTube video where the author had complained about the weld penetrations on the bea. The manufacturer sent him a new beam but the welds looked very similar.

I haven't heard any more/ less about them. I think they are now 999 at my local TSC. 
Many of the reviews complain about the workmanship regarding assembly- no grease in the wheel bearings,  bolts and clamps holding the unit together are loose, etc.. I think those issues are responsibility of the employee of dealer.

Go get one and post some pictures or videos.


----------



## triptester (Mar 10, 2018)

The SPEECO splitters were originally made in the US with US parts then they switched to  made in the US with some China  parts. Now they are made in China with a US engine.
Many of the consumer grade splitter brands are made in China or with China parts.


----------



## Berl2169 (Mar 12, 2018)

Well....I couldn’t resist the urge any longer so I went TSC and bought the 25 T county line. After some of the previous reviews I checked all bolts and hardware to ensure tightness and all was good. I did buy the 2018 log catcher model and it fit as it should but does need some mods done so it gives me more room for bigger or multiple logs and so that it will provide some protection for motor. 

I had to split a bunch of pecan big rounds. Some were about 30” in diameter and all knotted up. Splitter went through most of it just fine. The knotty rounds was a little slow followed by a Big Bang but it still split it first time through. Overall I’m very satisfied with this splitter however the only comparison I have is an electric 5T task force lol. 

I wished I would’ve taken the time to video the pecan splitting, doubt I run across anything harder around here. For an amateur, it took me a total of 2 hrs to split that cord with the hauling and everything else by myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 12, 2018)

Berl2169 said:


> Well....I couldn’t resist the urge any longer so I went TSC and bought the 25 T county line. After some of the previous reviews I checked all bolts and hardware to ensure tightness and all was good. I did buy the 2018 log catcher model and it fit as it should but does need some mods done so it gives me more room for bigger or multiple logs and so that it will provide some protection for motor.
> 
> I had to split a bunch of pecan big rounds. Some were about 30” in diameter and all knotted up. Splitter went through most of it just fine. The knotty rounds was a little slow followed by a Big Bang but it still split it first time through. Overall I’m very satisfied with this splitter however the only comparison I have is an electric 5T task force lol.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! I think the bang could be anything but it might be from the log popping and the moving parts making a clang noise (tongue, chains, etc.) My logs pop all the time, sometimes pretty major. Since I put the teets on my plate they don't seem to jump on the beam as much.

Vvideo, video....


----------



## spoon059 (Mar 12, 2018)

Berl2169 said:


> Anything new on this splitter? Considering buying one....sucks cuz I can’t wait till next Black Friday for the sale but hard to beat the warranty. Find out which log rack fits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used it twice thus far and like it.  Still waiting for that oak tree to come down, hopefully next weekend.  They have released a log rack for it, about $50.  I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 12, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> Congratulations! I think the bang could be anything but it might be from the log popping and the moving parts making a clang noise (tongue, chains, etc.) My logs pop all the time, sometimes pretty major. Since I put the teets on my plate they don't seem to jump on the beam as much.
> 
> Vvideo, video....



Anyone else find themselves rotating their hip 90 degrees when you know you have on that's going to pop hard? That or wear a cup.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 12, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> Anyone else find themselves rotating their hip 90 degrees when you know you have on that's going to pop hard? That or wear a cup.


I do. I turn away to protect myself. I watch some people hold the log or try to push it down on the wedge if a hard one starts slipping and I cannot do it.


----------



## yinpin (Mar 28, 2018)

The TSC 25 ton FAST splitter  is on sale as of today for $879.  Got the only one they had in the store last night after they put it together.  

Took a chance on ordering the Black Diamond log catcher for $39.99, reviews indicate it is a direct bolt on to this model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 28, 2018)

If I were in the market for one, I'd be hard pressed not to pull the trigger on the TSC 40 ton model.  Has an impressive cycle time (9.5sec) with a 25GPM pump.  I already have a 2010 Speeco 28ton and I like it, but this 40 ton would be awesome with it's fast cycle time and the ability to split anything you throw at it.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-40-ton-log-splitter


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 28, 2018)

JRHAWK9 said:


> If I were in the market for one, I'd be hard pressed not to pull the trigger on the TSC 40 ton model.  Has an impressive cycle time (9.5sec) with a 25GPM pump.  I already have a 2010 Speeco 28ton and I like it, but this 40 ton would be awesome with it's fast cycle time and the ability to split anything you throw at it.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-40-ton-log-splitter


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 28, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


>




thanks!

I know mine was advertised as a 12 second cycle time, which it actually did when it was new.  Haven't checked it since then though.

-THIS- is the exact model I have.  Then I added -THIS- and -THIS-


----------



## spoon059 (Mar 31, 2018)

yinpin said:


> The TSC 25 ton FAST splitter  is on sale as of today for $879.  Got the only one they had in the store last night after they put it together.
> 
> Took a chance on ordering the Black Diamond log catcher for $39.99, reviews indicate it is a direct bolt on to this model.


That's the model that I have, I love it.  Works great and fast thus far.  I finally will get a chance for extended use next weekend.  My friend finally got his large oak tree taken down, we have some huge diameter pieces to split!

The Black Diamon log catcher appears to be the exact same as the Countyline one that I bought in store 2 weeks ago.  My local TSC finally got them in stock, so I purchased it.  I've put a couple coats of aerosol bedliner on the catcher, just to help protect the finish and prevent bare metal.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Apr 1, 2018)

spoon059 said:


> That's the model that I have, I love it.  Works great and fast thus far.  I finally will get a chance for extended use next weekend.  My friend finally got his large oak tree taken down, we have some huge diameter pieces to split!....


 

Don't forget the pictures- they are worth a thousand words..., videos worth even more. Lol.


----------



## yinpin (Apr 4, 2018)

This is the Black Diamond Log Table.  Looks really solid and is a direct fit.  The splitter has weld nuts in place so install was really easy. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoon059 (May 2, 2018)

Finally got to split some the past couple of weekends.  I can't get video, cause I can't hold it while splitting wood.  The base of this tree was over 4 feet across.  If I could muscle the log against the cradle all the way, it would split that big piece in half.  Most of the time though, it took everything just to get the pieces slightly under the wedge and it would take a chunk off, but not go all the way through.  The smaller pieces (still 3 feet across) were easier to push up against the cradle and split.

There were a couple of tough, knotty pieces that we encountered.  The splitter would slow down, but pushed through everything we threw at it and kept on chugging.

The beauty of finally owning our own splitter was that we could take our time.  In the past, I would stockpile a lot of bigger logs, or knotty pieces until I had enough to justify splitting.  Then I would rent one for 4 hours and bust my tail to split them all and return the splitter. Now that we own the splitter, we split until we get tired, then take a break.  If I get an hour or two in the evening I go over to my dads house (that's where the splitter and the oak tree is right now, he was running low on wood) and split.  No worries about time constraints, no rush to get it split.  So much more relaxing and enjoyable!

I don't envision ever splitting bigger pieces of wood, so I am very happy with the splitter.  It took everything we threw at it and worked like a champ.  The knotty pieces were pretty big and tough, but we got through them. 

Other than putting in some bad gas (dad thought he had treated it last fall... turns out he didn't), we haven't had a problem.  At one point we had the splitter at an angle and spit out a little hydraulic fluid through the relief bolt hole in the reservoir, but we quickly leveled it back out and the problem went away.

 I got my log cradle installed and it is very solid and works great when do horizontal splitting.  Looks exactly like yinpin's Black Diamond.


----------



## Tar12 (May 2, 2018)

Noodle those big pieces....as it much easier to maneuver them and gives you a flat back to put against the beam.


----------



## VirginiaIron (May 2, 2018)

4 feet across... , holy molie. I saw a guy on YouTube with large rounds and he was using a few branches, the thickness of the backplate, adjacent to the splitter. This elevation seemed to permit a level approach to the wedge while providing a needle-bearing like surface to rotate the round more easily.


----------



## spoon059 (May 3, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Noodle those big pieces....as it much easier to maneuver them and gives you a flat back to put against the beam.


Yup, I'm quartering the big pieces.  I can only do a couple a day they are so freaking big, even the quartered pieces are around 100 lbs each!  Once I've quartered a couple, I put the splitter away for another day... then I come back and split horizontally.  It takes some effort to get those 100 lbs pieces up on the cradle, but its much easier to work them horizontal!

We are about halfway done and its already yielded my dad about 2.5 cords.  He's only really ever burned poplar, with the occasional birch mixed in.  He lives on 10 acres of wooded property and only burns downed wood on his property.  He's getting too worn to go out in the woods and cut wood, transport it to the pile, split and stack it.  He's had a knee replacement, rotator cuff surgery and is starting to have nerve issues in his feet.  I saw my friends oak tree as an opportunity to get a bunch of wood for dad, that will burn hotter and longer than he is used too.

5 cords of oak should last a good long time for him.  He and my mom go to Florida every February now anyways, so their heating season is a little shorter than mine!


----------

